# "Couture vs Noguiera: selling respect not hype"



## Tez3 (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.mmaspot.net/news.php?id=675

It's good to see this, should be a good fight too.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 28, 2009)

Really looking forward to this one, and it looks like there will be a lot of good fights on this card.  Of course, I said the same thing about UFC 101 so you never know.


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 28, 2009)

You know I think this will be a good fight but I am actually looking forward to the 186lb. match up between Nate M. & Damien M.  

All eyes will be on that fight since the winner of that will take on Anderson S.  Nate has great stand up and wrestling and Maia has the best BJJ in the UFC bar none.


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> You know I think this will be a good fight but I am actually looking forward to the 186lb. match up between Nate M. & Damien M.
> 
> All eyes will be on that fight since the winner of that will take on Anderson S. Nate has great stand up and wrestling and Maia has the best BJJ in the UFC bar none.


This is the fight of the night, because it's the biggest question mark on the card.  Maia has the sickest jiu jitsu in the UFC and seems to consider his one-dimensional gameplan to be a point of pride.  He's the only guy I've ever seen in an mma match who can work half-guard offensively against a strong opponent.  Look at Mir vs Lesnar for comparison.  Mir is a strong black belt who just got pwned by Brock while in half guard.

BUT, Nate Marquardt is a completely different kind of challenge.  He's without a doubt the most well rounded fighter Maia has yet faced.  He's a 2nd degree BJJ black belt with a past emphasis on ground defense who also has great wrestling and striking.  So, the question is, Maia's BJJ is awesome... but how awesome is it?  Is Maia proof that the conventional MMA wisdom that a well rounded fighter beats a specialist most times is flawed?  That if you're THAT good, it doesn't matter?

Personally, I hope Maia drags Nate to the ground and goes octopus on him, wrapping him up and choking him out.  But we'll see.  Nate's no joke.  

Fight of the night, guaranteed, regardless of how it ends.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 28, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> This is the fight of the night, because it's the biggest question mark on the card. Maia has the sickest jiu jitsu in the UFC and seems to consider his one-dimensional gameplan to be a point of pride. He's the only guy I've ever seen in an mma match who can work *half-guard offensively against a strong opponent*. Look at Mir vs Lesnar for comparison. Mir is a strong black belt who just got pwned by Brock while in half guard.
> 
> BUT, Nate Marquardt is a completely different kind of challenge. He's without a doubt the most well rounded fighter Maia has yet faced. He's a 2nd degree BJJ black belt with a past emphasis on ground defense who also has great wrestling and striking. So, the question is, Maia's BJJ is awesome... but how awesome is it? Is Maia proof that the conventional MMA wisdom that a well rounded fighter beats a specialist most times is flawed? That if you're THAT good, it doesn't matter?
> 
> ...


 

A nice calf crush from half guard will make even strong people tap lol!


----------



## Ironcrane (Aug 28, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Personally, I hope Maia drags Nate to the ground and goes octopus on him, wrapping him up and choking him out.



Goes Octopus on him - now that one I have to remember.


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2009)

Ironcrane said:


> Goes Octopus on him - now that one I have to remember.


Haha.  Yeah.  It's that feeling when you're grappling with someone who's way better, where every move you make, you feel like you're more trapped than before... like your opponent has twice as many limbs as you have.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Aug 28, 2009)

Lol, I totally know that feeling .
I can't wait to watch Maia/Marquardt. The Randy/Minotauro one, man I don't want either guy to lose heh, they're both the epitome of class and long-time heroes of mine.


----------

